# Issue with Drive Belt?



## shane13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I recently replaced the transmission drive belt on my 2005 LT 1024 mower. It seemed to run fine afterward. My daughter mowed for about an hour & then the mower died. I started it & it sounded ok. I tried to engauge blades & it almost died, but finally engauged them. Immediately I thought something happened to the belt routing or the tension spring. 

I took the deck off & check the belt. It's very loose. It's still routed correctly, the tension spring is fine & the pulleys all look fine. I bought the belt from the local cub cadet dealer. Anything I'm missing here before I try another belt? 

All help appreciated!
-Shane


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I would check to make sure it's the correct belt.I've had belts that were returned to the dealer(not run),and had been put in the wrong sleeve,or mis labeled.


----------



## shane13 (Jul 10, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> I think I would check to make sure it's the correct belt.I've had belts that were returned to the dealer(not run),and had been put in the wrong sleeve,or mis labeled.


Yeah I think so too. I bought the belt a year ago. I started to replace the bad belt, got busy and put it off until this summer. I didn't save the sleeve even. 

after further research (parts manual) it looks like there are two different belts for this model depending on the serial number. The belt for my serial number is 1.2" shorter than the other one. I'm thinking they have me the larger belt of the two.

Thanks for your input Jhngardner.
-Shane


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum shane13, it sure looks like your question was answered,
please post a photo of your tractor for us to all see.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------

